# Shimano Deore Schalthebel Shifter 3/9 SL-M 530 SL-M530



## GTRob (6. April 2010)

Hab meine Deore Hebel gegen XT Hebel mit abnehmbarer Ganganzeige getauscht. Meine alten noch sehr guten Hebel gibt's nun ab 1.

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=180490275730&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT

Artikelnummer: 180490275730

Grüße


----------

